# Bringing home #2 this weekend



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, after 2 years of dealing with Spyke's orneriness and crazy antics I've decided to get one of his brothers from his moms last litter. I'm so nervous. I'm a glutton for punishment, but I'm hoping it will give Spyke a playmate to tire him out a bit. Every night I catch Spyke walking through the house, just looking for something to get into. LOL. Everyone wish me luck...I'm gonna need it. This is Spyke's brother, Otis.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Otis is just adorable and has beautiful markings. I love his black legs with the white tipped paws. Good luck with your new little one. I hope Spyke enjoys his new brother and you have an easy transition from one to two.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations! I can totally understand. My Zoe constantly wants us to play with her and I can't match her energy. Let us know how it goes! I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Otis is a cutie patootie!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Spyke sounds just like Willow! Always looking for something to get into or play with. I have often thought that it would be nice to give her a playmate, but then I think of double the trouble perhaps! Good luck and that is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute! Leo is enjoying his new brother Rex. They have a great time together and do wear each other out! Plus they are very entertaining. Have fun!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Otis is just darling! I'm sure Spyke is going to love to have a little buddy to play with.  They will keep you on your toes!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love Otis's markings and his name!

I got my Havanese girl when my boy, non-Havie, was two. They are best buddies, and definitely play with each other and keep each other out of trouble, except when they're in it together


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm not looking forward to puppy training again, but I'm hoping he's a quick learner!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aren't you glad I helped convince you not to get a littermate two years ago ? you've got all this to look forward to again. lol Make sure your GD doesn't step on him. :smile2:


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL. My Dane is the most gentle dog ever. He'll be fine. I'm more afraid of my new hav modeling some of my current hav's behaviors!!!! And YES I'm glad I didn't get two when I first got Spyke!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Otis isn't too sure about his big brother Spyke yet. But he sure is curious about his tail...to the point he's too dizzy to walk!


----------



## LA6935 (Dec 7, 2015)

So how's Otis doing? Our new little one, Charlie, is one of his litter mates!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

He's great! Very Velcro so far. He is glued to my side at all times. Good to hear from a litter mate!


----------



## LA6935 (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad to hear he's doing well. When we visited Charlie (previously, Malcolm) Otis was such cute, spunky puppy! His coloration is gorgeous too. Charlie is also like Velcro. It's like having a baby again  It's great to see where one of his litter mates ended up. I'll look forward to seeing your pictures as he grows.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Same here!!! I have Spyke also who is one of Lucia's pups from 2 years ago. Spyke was born Oct 16, 2013 and our guys Oct 17th. Isn't that funny. They are a lot of work tho! I'm a single guy who lives alone and works so it's always a challenge w a new puppy, but I wanted one of Spyke's brothers and this was my last chance.


----------



## LA6935 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucia was a very sweet girl. We considered her but thought our other dog might find a puppy an easier transition since she's timid around adult dogs. How large is Spyke? I'm curious how large our Charlie will end up and Lucia seemed on the large side. You are very right about a ton of work! You are brave...we have a whole family pitching in and I'm still exhausted!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yea! Haha. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. Spyke is BIG. He is about 18-20lbs.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Otis is beautiful.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the video. Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Never seen one that color combination!! Pied front and back, and Parti in the middle!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's a pic of the boys!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

That video was too cute! My Baci STILL chases his tail like that, but I've never seen him get dizzy and fall down.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

They're both adorable. You can tell they're brothers. Congrats.


----------

